# Men, I need your help on this one...



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

My husband moved out about 3 weeks ago. The other day while driving in the car with him (we share a 1 year old son and have to trade off at times, which means I get the great pleasure of sitting in the car with him for 30 min every other day) he told me that he had a song to dedicate to me, Days go by by Dirty Vegas. I listened to it and just thought, okay, so you miss me? But he said that the video explained the song better. So I watched it...??? I'm confused only b/c my husband LEFT ME... I didn't leave him... And not only that, he's told me that he's made a decision for divorce, but is taking the time to seperate and see if his mind will change... OH and he is constantly working as a club promoter (flirting and going out)... what am I not seeing? Y does this song confuse me more?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

F--k confusion

I am f--king confused myself and although I can't offer much advice in my crazy state right now... you have my sympatheties


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Forget the song....forget what he says. Focus on his ACTIONS.

There is nothing confusing to me here at all.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like he is sending you a few crumbs to keep you around as a second option.

You deserve more than to be plan B.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I know guys like that. 

As others have said, completely ignore what he is saying. I am sure his internal narrative of his life is compelling and sometimes sad but you have to live in reality.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Ignore it. It is him rambling about nothing. Maybe his head is spinning with his choices, decisions, and actions.... and he comes out with weird stuff. Don't give his mess your head space.

I would instead focus on getting your own vehicle so YOU can be in control of YOUR life....no matter what he is thinking or saying..... cuz that really does mean NOTHING.


----------

